# Lana Grossa - free patterns



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

For sometimes have been mystified by how to get the free patterns from Lana Grossa, have deciphered it at last. Here is the link

http://www.lanagrossa.com/service/mdm/04_2006/index.html

Click on Service

http://www.lanagrossa.com/service/

Click knitting patterns free of charge, voila, you have the patterns from 2005, don't be surprised I can't find 2008 either, even though click 2008 it came up 2011. Once download there are two versions in the download, first German, second English but sharing the same diagram and abbreviations. I have bee frustrated on this issue, thought only German offered.

Enjoy


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks so much for posting this. They have such lovely patterns. I bought one of their magazines 2 summers ago and was awed by their patterns. Will search this site thoroughly!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Has anyone tried these patterns? Are they difficult?


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Some very interesting patterns on offer. Thanks for posting.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

There are some very pretty patterns here!! Thank you!!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for the link to such stunning patterns and such beautiful yarns.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I got it at last, thanks for the link along with the details how to do it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting, some beautiful patterns


----------

